# ariens machine acquired/needs to be reanimated??



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hi guys,ive just acquired a new old,nonrunning ariens model no. 922002,motor has no stickers on it and id like to replace the carb if possible as i cannot get it to run even after cleaning out carb, fuel is fresh,ive got spark, any thoughts?? im new to this forum,this is a nice littel compact 2 stage non-electric and id really like to resussitate.... any thoughts from you ariens gurus is appreciated. 
bob


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

before installing a new carb clean out the gas tank, the gunk in there can clog up your new or old carb. it happened to me


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no guru here, but i think princess auto still has the 208cc clone on sale .


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

*ariens from early 70's*

so i went on a site that another member had posted,apache.ariens.com and based upon my serila no. machine i have is from 71 or72 so thats cool, these things are built tough,hmm maybe ive been missing the ariens boat all this time. anyway, ill clean out the tank as another member suggested and give the carb a good cleaning,but machine looks ok otherwise,its only a 4hp with 20" but thats ok by me for now.someone painted over all the decals which is a shame,ill hunt around and see if i can get some, saw something online but they wanted over 60 bucks for the ariens dedal?? duh. thanks for the iput here already guys, much appreciated


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

*princess selling clone*

thanks nwcove, just had a look on princess auto site but at 300 plus dollars for that briggs its too much to repower this little ariens,ill monkey around with engine a bit more,maybe look for a carb on ebay or something like that. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

*princess 208cc clone*

ahaha, nwcove ,i think i see now what you meant, this motor the clone is only 139 bucks,great deal,its their powerfist model,hmm interesting ,will check and see if any nearby stores have them.might still be worth rebuilding the old ariens 4hp though.at least i could decarbon the cylinder,my unit is a snow thro also,i guess ariens made these little smaller hp machines for lower snowfall areas,pretty smart fellas in WI they are.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you use starting fluid or just put a little gas in the carb will it pop and run a bit ??


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks frogman, ill try the starting fluid or a little gas,i may get a local small engine guy to have a quick look.this forum is awesome,you guys with your help and suggestions are fantastic.my thanks to all who responded. what a great thing this site is.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"what a great thing this site is."_

:iagree: & thanks for saying so.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

+1 on the WI fellows


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Remove the Carb adjusting screw from the bottom of the carb. You'll Then know if there is fuel in the bowl, or an obstruction in the fuel system.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hi jackmels, yup there is definitely fuel getting into carb but..... there is something wrong with the primer on side of carb and i think there is debris inside that main jet at bottom of carb.,ive got to get some starting fluid suggested by another snowblow guru,will see if that gets her goin. today i became the proud new owner of another ariens an older 8hp/24" model,electric start,running and everything works,will clean her up a bit but im really liking these ariens machines.thanks for your advice.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

I had one of those smaller Ariens with the Briggs engine, a few years back. It was a tough little machine but I recall the Briggs carb was about three times harder to service than a Tecumseh. Am I remembering this right? Anyway, you are going to love the 8/24 a lot more, when the snow falls. JMHO.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Remove the 7/16 brass Jet and drop the bowl. Probably full of crap, and clean the holes in the brass jet. There is a very small one I use wire bread ties to clean it. GL.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks jack, wire bread ties,brilliant,i have a drawerfull,now they have another new use,love the forum and thanks as always for the input/thoughts/musings.well the guy who sold me the 8/24 called yesterday and he now wants to sell the bigger ariens he had in garage last week, seems hes acquired another machine,i think this is a 30" machine,so im thinking maybe 10/11hp.he wants 350 for it,hmmmmm, now that would make 3 ariens,i really do need to go to "snowthroweraholics anynomous" lol.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hopefully you can get your current one cleaned out and running. While the clones are cheap and run well, they are single shaft engines. I believe most, if not all, 922 series Ariens compacts were dual shaft engines.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

*ariens,ariens everywhere*

hi shryp,
thanks i did get the little baby 20" ariens going,the black knob(primer?) on the side once removed with the carb cover,heatshroud looks like it was tied to a plate sort of like the choke lever so when it is pushed in it kind of chokes off the intake plenum,once i pulled it back with the chute lever detached from the handle i got the motor to fire and run,it needs to be adjusted,i think the airscrew. and ....i now have a new/used 32" ariens also,its a 924042 model,its running fine with electric start,im thinking ill pass on the little guy to a friend now that it starts,just gotta fix the pullcord now. so im diggin the ariens brand all of a sudden.what do you snowmachine gurus use for oil in these older machines, would it be ok to use synthetic 5/30?? your thoughts.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any 5w30 should be good. However, if the engine is highly worn synthetic might clean out any gunk that is sealing some old leaking seals and start leaking again.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I use SAE 30 Dino oil in the older engines. Helps a bit with blow by.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> I use SAE 30 Dino oil in the older engines. Helps a bit with blow by.


Up in Canada that might give him difficulties in starting, especially if his blower is stored outside.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the straight 30 would be a problem for me too when it starts dipping into the double digits below zero.

I run 0-40 and the best price I've found is Wal-Mart.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks guys for the feedback,think ill go for the 5/30 and take my chances with leaks,if it leaks it will "self-rustproof" itself,lol, anyway after going on scotts site ive found its a 1979 8hp/32" with differential, what is the diff all about,it seems there is a little knob on each wheel,is this to allow the wheel to freewheel so to speak??what is the benefit of the differential, this new machine for me is the "bigwheel" one.thoughts/???


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks frogman,maybe that 0/40 would be good stuff,think ive got some 0/50 mobil 1 kickin around,the wifes ride uses that oil as factory-approved oil,that would allow it to flow quickly in low temps,thanks again to everyone for their input,you guys on this forum rock.so now ive got this ariens bug,find myself looking on kijji for ariens constantly,i need help!!!!! does anyone know anything about this little Eaton/viking 20" machine i have?? wondering if it was made by someone like ariens or bolens or toro.its toro red.it belonged to a friend of my mothers,she gave it to me and ive had it parked in a corner for years now.if i could figure out how to post a picture id take one.duh.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you searching here - - > Viking | Buy or Sell a Snowblower in Ontario | Kijiji Classifieds

Looks like it's a fairly common machine up (way) north. https://www.google.com/#q=+Eaton/viking+20"+snowblower


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hey thanks frogman, 
by gar there are a few posted on kijji,mine is the little 5hp/20' single stage only
thanks for the link.bob


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

i took the frogmans advice and changed out to mobil 1 0/50,
we will see what comes of it, can any of you snowblower scientists tell me about the differential in my big 32" 924,there are knobs on the wheels,how does this work,does it lock each wheel or whats the benefit of the differential,sorry to be ignorant here but was wondering. thoughts? comments?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You probably only have 1 knob on the left wheel. When in the locked/in position it behaves like a locked axle and give you better traction. When in the unlocked/open position it behaves like a typical automobile and makes turning easier, however if one wheel gets stuck on ice it will just spin and the other won't move.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree:


----------

